# fly fishing bear lake?



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

i am going on a camping trip with my friend to bear lake. i would like to take my fly rod and give it a whirl there. i am not sure if we will be taking a boat but if we do what flys will work their...and if we don take a boat would i be able to catch anything if i wade out off from shore as far as i can and then cast from there and what would catch fish from shore? thanks


----------

